# Just another duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

After having so much time outta the shop i had time to dream up this crazy looking call.. I had some 2 inch Acrylic rod in the shop for some time and decided it was time to do something with it. So today I tried my hand at it, Acrylic, Cocobola, Antler band. I plan on recutting the band i dont like the way it looks or feels..


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

No, I think that band looks good. Put a CA finish on the band and then wet sand with 2000 grit. Finally add Hut ultra gloss plastic polish at about 3000 rpms. It will totally make a difference.

Just my .02. I have never built a duck call either.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Tails!! It actually has a mirror shine just poor photos skills and the counter top lighting sux... but you are dead on with that finish Mate!! I used CA on the band but i use a high gloss metal polish after the CA. I used it on my Antler pens also..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it, one of a kind.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Robert that call looks very good to me. You do a great job on those calls.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Tails!! You do some awesome work yourself Mate!!

Thanks Bill!! i have to say the clear acrylic was a pain to polish inside and out!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice!! I would love to have something like that. Looks very good.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice work Robert !
Got to get out of the box every once in a while.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice !LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Right on, Mate...good lookin' honker... Might be time to give a liittle thought to some 'merger and aquisition' talks with Richard....lol


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

As alway good job RobertA.


----------

